# Best Iron Tranfer Papers?



## Teessssss (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here and i'm sure people have asked this question many times before but i cant find anything in search.

My, question is what are the best brand for Iron on tranfers paper?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

For really soft feel on liwhite or lights. Iron All or Miracool
For a little more hand feel (Rougher feel) Transjet ll
for opaque (dark Color) blue grid paper. This is my openion and I am sure you will get more answers.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Teessssss said:


> My, question is what are the best brand for Iron on tranfers paper?


as Lou said you will get a various opinions.

With most bubble jet and CLC transfer paper brands the quality and price are all about the same (more or less). This is because the their construction properties are based with the same ingridients. 

How they perform depends on various elements, like applic. technique, what fabric you are applying them on and a VERY important factor is the Enviroment where the work is done. These transfer papers are sensitive to work place temperature and moisture. "The work Enviroment ", this varys from work place to work place. 

Most sellers will send you samples, doing your own tests and deciding yourself may be best.


----------

